# Post your rigs here:::



## james (Jul 25, 2003)

My Updated Rig: 
AMD Athlon XP 2700+ 
Epox 8RDA+ 
Inno3D GeForce4 128MB DDR MX 440 (w/ tv out) 
TWINMOS 512 PC2700 
Vantec Nexus Fan Controller 
Thermaltake Volcano 7+ HSF 
ATP 3 Altec Lansing & Genius SP-K16 
1 BENQ CDRW (40x12x48) 
LIte-on DVD black 
1 80GB Seagate Barracuda IV 
1 40GB Seagate 
Vantec Rounded IDE Cable 
17' AOC Spectrum 7E 
Conexant Internal Modem 
Chieftec Dragon Case 
2 Blue cold cathode light (12 inch long) 
5 Fans (with 3 Volcano smartcase fan 2)


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Hello James,
Thats a quite a nice setup you got there...and AMD does rule !!! 
You can also post the pics of your rig in our gallery 

http://techsupportforums.com/vgallery/

Stay cool bro


----------



## james (Jul 25, 2003)

thanks


----------

